# Hunting Canada?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok well me, my dad, my uncle, and cousin were talking about going up to Saskatchewan in the fall. I have never went out of the state of ND to hunt at all. I am curious to what all it entails. How much are license. What are some of the regulations in Saskatchewan. Like do you have to ask permission before using un posted land? Can you use ecallers in the fall too? I know that you have to obviously have a pass port. But my dad wanted me to get more information about it to see if it is reasonable. How much do you guys usually spend when you go up there for a week? Just looking for something a little different. Oh and we are looking to mainly hunt snows in the fall when they are less rushed and some ducks and canadian geese too.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.environment.gov.sk.ca/Defaul ... 209c01a1e9
THis link will bring you to the 2010 regs. The 2011 regs should be out by May 1 for sure. I heard though they might do a spring reg and a fall just so they can see how much winter kill there is, but I doubt that will affect geese although It may affect upland regulations and seassons etc. Near the begining of the regulations there is the license costs. If you set up for snows you will most likely get snows, specks, some ducks and some lesser canadas.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We go up for about a week freelancing. Usually spend around $1,000 per guy for gas, lodging, foods, shells, etc.

We started staying in hotels and eventually met a retired farmer who had an empty basement and we stay with him now. I suggest you stay in a hotel your first year and then ask around for farmers with extra space, rental houses, etc.

You have to ask permission, posted or not. The farmers, like in North Dakota, usually freely give permission.

You can use an ecaller, but only if you are using only snow and blue decoys (but you can still shoot ducks, etc. out of the spread).

Very similar to hunting ND as far as setups etc., just with less competition and less pressured birds. The snows can make a guy feel like he actually knows what he is doing.

Canada is pretty strict on letting in people with criminal histories, even minor violations can keep you out. DUI is the most common problems guys have.

Pick an area and go, I doubt you will regret it.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok thanks for all of the information.

That was very helpfull. I definately would like to try it. I will have to do some research and figure out some prices for my dad.

Ok so I know this is off topic but how come in the USA you can't use an ecaller in the Fall if you have a blue snow spread up? I mean if they want to cut down on numbers that seems like it would help.

Thanks a lot though for the information.

And ya I am looking into the snows so I can feel pro haha.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Codeman said:


> Ok so I know this is off topic but how come in the USA you can't use an ecaller in the Fall if you have a blue snow spread up? I mean if they want to cut down on numbers that seems like it would help.


You'll have to ask the USFWS that question.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Ok so I know this is off topic but how come in the USA you can't use an ecaller in the Fall if you have a blue snow spread up? I mean if they want to cut down on numbers that seems like it would help.
> 
> 
> > *OBAMA*


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

H20-FowlHunter said:


> Codeman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so I know this is off topic but how come in the USA you can't use an ecaller in the Fall if you have a blue snow spread up? I mean if they want to cut down on numbers that seems like it would help.
> ...


From what I was told is that to many dark geese and especially ducks would be taken.If they allowed an e-caller in the fall,they would have to lower limits on dark geese and ducks.

And they are most likely correct about that.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

They could just make it law that you could only shoot light geese with the ecaller. I mean i know some people would break the law but I am sure there are even some people in the spring season shooting dark geese. But for the most part I think that the majority of good decent hunters would be fine with that. They could then pick if they wanted to use the ecaller and just shoot light geese or call by hand and shoot anything.

Aparently in canada they don't care about the dark geese and ducks. Also isn't the limit on dark geese like 8 in canada i think i read somewhere.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Codeman said:


> Also isn't the limit on dark geese like 8 in canada i think i read somewhere.


Last time I hunted Sask it was 8 dark geese, 20 white geese & 8 ducks


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that just cuz there is not near the hunting pressure or hunting in canada vs usa? I really really would like the law to change for the e caller in the fall!!!!! I am not going to hold my breath. That is the only reason I want to go to canada. I feel the snows are easier to hunt in the fall since they are not in any hurry. Also they are not so bunched together it seems easier to decoy. If you could use the Ecaller in the USA it would be awesome hunting. I guess I will have to talk to my dad about going to canada otherwise I will have to teach him and my other hunting partners to call snow because I think 4 people calling would sound like a decent flock of snows. It sure would sound better than just me and I have called in snows on my spread by myself it is just tiring calling that much!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think the Feds here will allow it.It would be an enforcement nightmare to allow only snows to be taken with an e-caller.As I said above.....I was told limits would be less....especially for ducks.

Canada can have higher limits because the birds taken are a thimble full compared to the US.They have accurate numbers since all US hunters must fill out forms as to what they are taking back accross the border.There are not many Canadians that hunt waterfowl.

It won't happen.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I should move to canada haha jk. Just worth talking about though.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Codeman said:


> I should move to canada haha jk. Just worth talking about though.


Another law that we have here Canada that you do not have in the USA conservation seasons, is the Ross geese get a pass in Canada ... that is right you can not shoot Ross geese in Canada in the spring... Every country have laws when compared to other countries that don't make sense!!!!!!!! Maybe this is to far off topic not sure..........


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

HUH that is weird. I guess both countries have thier own weird laws. HAHA that is funny on the ROSS geese law.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

In Saskatchewan, one of the questions is : have you taken a Hunter Safety Education course and do you have a certificate. That is on the license application
My son was checked out in the field by a game warden and he produced the certificate which he had graduated from the course when he was 14


----------

